# semi-complex LTC question



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

please bear with me, i am at a loss as for what to do next. so i have a pretty straight forward question with a bit of background info first:

i am a college student. i wanted to get my Class A LTC for MA. so i needed to take a safety course before i could give my application to my local pd. i know Smith and Wesson has courses (i'm from agawam) but they only offer weeknights which would not work due to my being at school. i did a google search and went to the NRA website. i searched for the Basic Pistol Course (one of the acceptable courses for MA LTC) but the only ones offered in MA didn't fit my schedule. so i searched CT and found one that did. i asked several instructors of the course, both MA and CT, if the course held in CT would be acceptable for a MA LTC and they all said it would be since the NRA is national and all their courses are identical. so i took the Basic Pistol Course from the NRA in CT. i take my LTC application and my safety course certificate to my local pd and i am told that the certificate is unacceptable. they then tell me of a local facility that offers the course and suggest i take that.

i wouldn't mind taking the course again but i don't have the money at the moment for that. i tried calling the NRA but haven't been able to get ahold of anyone involved with their courses (i did leave a voicemail, though).

so, my question is what do i do next? can i take my application to another pd in the area and hope they accept it? do i have any options to petition my pd to accept the course? or am i screwed and have to re-take the course somewhere else (and pay again)?

thanks so much for any suggestions

Nick

p.s. here is a link of the accepted LTC safety courses:

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster...oved_basic_firearms_safety_courses&csid=Eeops


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If the course was taught by an NRA certified instructor and you received
a NRA certificate from the instructor you should have no problem.

If it was a certificate for CT only, contact the instructor, if he is NRA certified and ask for the NRA one.

If you are still having problems give GOAL a call:

http://www.goal.org/


----------



## ath817 (Mar 18, 2008)

For a quick fix, at minimal expense, Worcester (and maybe other cities) offer a Mass Approved course for about $35. It is held on one night and takes 2 hours. 
If I am correct, your MA LTC requires a Mass liscenced instructor <BY APPLICATION> so as to make you aware of the various (obscure) laws in Mass. (as per Mass . Gov)

Here is the Worcester PD info:
*Q:* _When is the next firearms safety course?_ *A:* Typically the course is offered on the 2nd and 4th Thursday of every month from 7:00 PM to 9:30 PM. The cost for the residents of the City of Worcester is $20 and $35 for non residents. You must register prior to the course at the Worcester Police Department License Bureau. Hours for registration are 8:00 AM to 11:15 AM and 1:00 PM to 2:15 PM Monday-Friday. Additional questions can be directed to the License Bureau at (508 799-8650).


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

as far as taking it to another pd, your license has to be issued by your jurisdictional pd. so if you live in agawam, agawam has to issue it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is actually sort of scary. For once someone has asked a question worth answering. I would follow the suggestions that the others have given. 

I have one question though why do you need/want a Class A LTC Most PDs won't issue a Class A unless you can document why you need one.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> I have one question though why do you need/want a Class A LTC Most PDs won't issue a Class A unless you can document why you need one.


It depends on the Chief. If the Chief is pro-gun, the applicant is more likely to get an ALP Class A LTC as long as there is nothing that would disqualify them from obtaining one. If the Chief is anti-gun, the applicant has a better chance of seeing the sky turn green than getting an ALP Class A LTC. I believe this was one of the big issues in the last gubernatorial election.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> It depends on the Chief. If the Chief is pro-Bill of Rights, the applicant is more likely to get an ALP Class A LTC as long as there is nothing that would disqualify them from obtaining one. If the Chief is anti-Bill of Rights, the applicant has a better chance of seeing the sky turn green than getting an ALP Class A LTC. I believe this was one of the big issues in the last gubernatorial election.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> NPD, not to disagree with you (but i will, respectfully). Most CITY PD's won't issue Class A (Boston, Cambridge, Lowell come to mind). But if you go out to the "sticks", smaller towns like the one I used to work for, they only issue Class A to everyone. And the reason is usually "All Lawful", because I want one. Everyone that knows me here knows I am a gun nut, excuse me, firearms enthusiast. I am all for plain ole non-cops getting their LTC and using it like a RESPONSIBLE ADULT, or to defend themself. Just my $.02


True Boony towns seem less restrictive for the most part. I was referring to the more urban centers. Though I have heard stories about small towns that are rather reluctant to issue a Class A LTC.

In my town the good old fashion "All Lawful Purposes" reason was fine but yet a buddy of mine in a few towns over whom is a AUX had trouble getting his and needed a leter form the PD he worked for. Go figure.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

It really depends on the Chief...years ago when I lived in Somerville, I got an LTC no problem. Of course, this was before the state "improved" the licensing system.


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for all the suggestions. i guess i should get started working on them.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont think my department issues anything but the Class A.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Give Gun Owners Action League a call


----------



## Jdog81 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a similar question. I already have my LTC so its not for me, a buddy of mine from when we were in Basic training wants to get his LTC. My question is since he's still in the army does he still have to take the basic hand gun course??


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

jettsixx said:


> I dont think my department issues anything but the Class A.


Must be nice. Mine won't issue All Lawful unless you're an active LEO. Oh, unless you know some politico, that is.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

The chief in my department figures that if you are a responsible gun owner and the backround checks comes back ok then why shouldnt you have a Class A LTC. One of the few that still have common sense.


----------

